# Spezialisierungen mit WotLK



## Sunflower9590 (13. November 2008)

Hallo liebe User,
hab SuFu genutzt und nichts brauchbare gefunden, deshalb frag ich einfach mal hier:

da ich noch am Installieren bin (schreibe morgen abiturrelevante Biologieklausur und muss lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) konnte ich noch ncih herausfinden was aus den Spezialisierungen wird. gibt es für skill 450 neue rezepte als drachenlederer oder hab ich umsonst spezialisiert? oder gibts gar ganz was neues?
danke schonmal für antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Indya Anetheron (14. November 2008)

Hi, 

soweit ich das bislang mitbekommen hab gibt es wohl keine spezialisierungen mehr für alle neuen rezepte in wotlk - also auch kein neues spezial bop - epic set nur für den lederer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gab auch mal ne offizielle stellungnahme dazu zum schmiedekunst beruf, warum das alles wegfallen sollte. ich gehe mal davon aus, das es beim lederer und schneider entsprechend ist.

insgesamt finde ich es sehr schade - auch wenn man durch epische nicht-bop rezepte vlt. etwas gold durch den verkauf erwirtschaften kann. aber die individualität des berufes  - selbstdarstellung eines nur für den lederer tragbaren sets - geht dadurch imho verloren.

ich sehe die spezialisierungen somit als sinnlos an. ich hoffe das sich diesbezüglich noch was ändern wird  (oder ich das alles falsch verstanden / mitbekommen habe).

bei anderen berufen ist diese einzigartigkeit z.b. noch gegeben:
Ingenieurskunst - Fluggerät
Schneider - fliegender Teppich 

gruß Indya


----------



## nalcarya (14. November 2008)

Es gibt für Lederverarbeiter only recht brauchbare Armschienenverzauberungen, die eben nur auf die eigenen Armschienen gewirkt werden können bzw die ungebundene Armschienen an den Nutzer binden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://thottbot.com/?s=fur+lining

Die bisher ersichtlichen neuen Hosenverzauberungen sind wohl auch Lederer only...
Rare Version:
http://thottbot.com/i38371
http://thottbot.com/i38372

Epische Version:
http://thottbot.com/i38373
http://thottbot.com/i38374

Zu den Spezialisierungen gibt es afaik allerdings auch diesmal nichts neues. Gab ja in BC auch schon keine neuen Spezialisierungsrezepte, oder? Hab jedenfalls keine gesehen und mein Lederer hat auch keine Spezialisierung ^^


----------



## Drakonis (17. November 2008)

> Zu den Spezialisierungen gibt es afaik allerdings auch diesmal nichts neues. Gab ja in BC auch schon keine neuen Spezialisierungsrezepte, oder? Hab jedenfalls keine gesehen und mein Lederer hat auch keine Spezialisierung ^^



tjaja, dann hast du halt keine ahnung. zu bc gab es das urinstinkt (auch gern urin stinkt set ) vom elementarlederer z.b. was für schurken gedacht war. das umfaste 3 items u.a. die erstschlagarmschienen usw.. die rezepte gabs beim lehrer der spezialisierung, aber da du ja keine hast, wirst das auch nie gesehen haben.

in dalaran gibt es wieder ein 3er set episch das du gegen jeweils 3 schwere leder bekommst. allerdings ohne spezialisierung. der zwerg vorm laden des lehrers

das set wird dich soweit ich gesehen habe, das equivalent vom urfeuer, urwasser und urnether kosten. und davon nicht einmal viel.


----------



## Waldman (19. November 2008)

Also in Dalaran stehen nur die bisherigen Spezilehrer, die bieten auch keine neuen Rezepte an, aber immerhin sind alle in einem Gebäude und man muss nicht quer durchs Land reisen.

MfG


----------



## Khyrinda (28. November 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> [...] aber immerhin sind alle in einem Gebäude und man muss nicht quer durchs Land reisen...



... um nichts zu lehrnen. Hmm .. 
Ich hoffe ja immernoch inständig, dass mit einem baldigen Patch Rezepte nachgereicht werden. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich die Erstschlag-Brust mit Level 75 immernoch trage, hat sich das für mich völlig gelohnt. Ich hoffe, es gibt neue Spezielisierungsrezepte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (30. November 2008)

Freuen würde es mich auch ... so sehr mir die Armschienen- und Hosenverbesserungen gefallen, ich würde mir gern wieder ein Set basteln. Aber dafür müssen wir wohl eher im Offiziellen Blizzforum heulen gehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

